# Can't run apache without wire

## Letharion

I'm on my laptop and only have wireless internet, so net.eth0 won't start.

This causes apache to refuse to start. I commented out the entire depend part of apaches start script, which seemingly makes it start, and a number of apache processes show up.

However, netstat shows nothing listeing to port 80, and telnet 127.0.0.1 80 fails to establish a connection.

Suggestions?  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Letharion,

In baselayout2, you would edit /etc/rc.conf and set rc_depend_strict="NO", so that the network setvice is considered to be up when any single interface is up.

The default setting of rc_depend_strict="YES" requires that all interfaces are up.

In baselayout1 that file is in another location, from memory, its /etc/conf.d/rc but its been 3 years since I used baselayout1.

----------

## Letharion

Thanks, but either I don't get it, or it doesn't work:

```
# grep "depend_strict" /etc/rc.conf && /etc/init.d/apache2 start

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

rc_depend_strict="NO"

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

dhcpcd: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd: timed out

dhcpcd: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd: timed out                                                                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

dhcpcd: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd: timed out

dhcpcd: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd: timed out                                                                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start apache2 as net.eth0 would not start
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Letharion,

I don't know when /etc/rc.conf is read, so you may need a reboot to rerun the init script.

That is editing /etc/rc.conf then doing /etc/init.d/apache2 start may not work

----------

## micmac

Hi all,

it's still early in the morning but don't you mean '/etc/conf.d/rc'?

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

:-)

----------

## Letharion

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> it's still early in the morning but don't you mean '/etc/conf.d/rc'?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

He does, under baselayout1  :Smile: 

Me and Seagoon use baselayout 2.

Gonna try rebooting.

Edit: Gah, same problem.

net.eth0 failed to start => apache can't start because net.eth0 couldn't

Edit2: Hmm, wait, "NET_STRICT"? I don't have such an option at all. Should I?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Letharion,

/etc/rc.conf (baselayout2) contains

```

...

# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"

...

```

Case is important.  Note that the default setting is commented out. IF you want to change it, you need to remove the comment mark or add a new line.

----------

